

C++ for C programmers, part 2 of 2 (the OO features) - benhoyt
http://blog.brush.co.nz/2010/08/cpp-2/

======
hartror
C++ is is a loaded rail gun with a faulty safety switch, useful and powerful
but dangerous to use!

A journeyman programmer like myself has so much to learn once the basics are
mastered, this doesn't seem to be the case in other languages I've used. I'm
slowly working my way through this list starting with Scott Meyers
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/388242/the-definitive-
c-b...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/388242/the-definitive-c-book-guide-
and-list)

------
Jun8
Learn C++ in 20 minutes! If you try to write C++ code armed with this minimal
guide, boy, are you in trouble. I would suggest to buy "Accelerated C++"
(<http://www.acceleratedcpp.com/>) instead, which is a great (but short) book
to make the leap to C++.

~~~
benhoyt
As the article's author, I'm somewhat biased :-), but I respectfully disagree.
If you try to learn C++ armed with _only_ this guide, sure. I certainly didn't
write it as a comprehensive guide. But _doing_ is the only real way to learn a
language, and I think that for a C programmer, this might be a good place to
dive in and start trying things.

------
ericz
Damn. Where was this in the beginning of my internship when I was declaring
every C++ function explicitly and used stdio for everything. And references,
I'm still not sure when to use references and when to use pointers.

Learning C++ after Java and C is the WORST because all of the assumptions you
pick up from either language is wrong.

